# My '12 EOS Lux



## scottag (Aug 26, 2011)

Just picked up my 2012 EOS Lux (w/Tech) here in Columbus, OH. Loving it so far. 

While I did notice some cowl shake and pokey startup with spin-outs from a standing position during my test-drive, I must admit that the allure of a convertible with a quiet roof-up experience really sold me. 

The one thing that I'll miss coming from a MINI is the great community. We had a great club here in town who would meet once a month for drives... Oh, and who do I wave to when I pass them by? Jetta owners??? Yuck! ;-) 










The only niggly issues I have with the car right now is the fact that the Nav doesn't have traffic updates... I did pick up a Proclip for my iPhone 4, tho, so I may have to break down and get an app for that at some point. 

Pros: 


SD card for music (which plays my AAC just fine), 

charge iPhone in-car, 

perky, 

smooooth ride, 

quiet with the top up, 

pretty nav, 

lots of glass with the top up, 

pretty good sound system 

 

Cons: 


tire spin on a quick start, 

laggy on a quick start (thinking of keeping the car in 1st at a stop when I need the speed), 

rear middle compartment that just sort of falls open (no hinge, so I keep it locked), 

could use a dedicated sunglasses compartment (x2), 

no nav traffic updates 

iPhone cable too short for anything but stowing the phone out of sight (which I don't like)


----------



## scottag (Aug 26, 2011)

*Another shot?*

For some reason the pic I just posted isn't showing for me, so I thought that perhaps it wasn't showing for others. Here's another one:


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats on the new car! I loath red interiors but on that car, with that exterior color......it looks absolutely beautiful. As for the spin-outs......you'll learn (lol). Driving the EOS is almost like learning to drive again, sorta. I did a MAJOR burn-out on my test drive and really embarrassed myself. After owning the car for a while, I hardly ever burn rubber anymore. They are amazing cars. I myself used to own a Cooper S Convertible. My EOS is SO much better, it's not even funny. Congrats!


----------



## scottag (Aug 26, 2011)

*Red*

I was joking with a friend a few weeks ago that his red leather in his new black BMW was just another expression of his mid-life-crisis.  Then he finds out that I bought a car with red leather. Wouldn't let me live it down.  

My son was driving in the EOS and commented that the ride was so much better than the MINI. Having just let it go a week earlier I tried to justify the Cooper's ride... It was fun, but I like not being subjected to every little imperfection in the roadway. And that was AFTER I replaced the run-flats with normal tires!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Congrats on the new Eos! I completely agree with everything you mentioned. I have had my 2012 Eos Komfort for just about three weeks now and loving it more each day. I went from a MINI Cooper S Convertible to a BMW 128i Convertible to the Eos. Had many (19) VWs before the MINI including 2 New Beetle turbo convertibles. The Eos is the best of all worlds. Plenty of power, plenty of room (more interior space than my 1-series) and the HUGE glass sunroof makes me grin every day! I also had to relearn my driving techniques with this car, as the turbo lag (I guess) took some getting used to and the DSG transmission, although silky smooth, starts in 2nd gear when in drive mode. 

My only regret was not getting the Lux or Exec with leather and nav, but the steep, STEEP discounts and 0% financing on the Komfort model will more than pay for the RNS 510 upgrade and 18" wheels/tire swap I have in store.

Overall, the Eos is a great value for the money, but couldn't agree more about the "community". However I am happy to be 100% back in the VW family and smiling every mile.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

looks good


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

congrats on the 2012:beer:


----------



## dboy_oh (Jun 14, 2011)

*Congrats!*

Congrats on the 2012!!! Good to see another Columbus'ite with an Eos. Just got my 2012 as well about a month ago (just put the permanent plates on yesterday)! Had to wait about 3 months for it to arrive with the Tech Pkg - but I'm sure you'll agree it is worth it.

Took her on an extended road trip over the Labor Day weekend and (other than the weather not cooperating to have the top down) was a joy to drive all the way through 7 states. Even on the longest leg of our trip (8 1/2 hours) - the seats remained comfortable. :thumbup:

Great pic BTW... Enjoy your new ride (as I am!!!)


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

*Congrats!!!*

I see yet again that VW has de-contented yet another car when it comes to Canada.... 

This paint colour is not available
This interior colour is not available
No headlight washers in Canada...:banghead:


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats on the new cars, and welcome to the forum.

The "lag" you are experiencing on launch is the DSG transmission.

Because the DSG is really a manual transmission with automatic clutches, the clutches are disengaged when stopped. They won't engage until the brake lights go off, so there is a split second delay to engage the clutch on take off. 

If you are too quick moving your foot from the brake to accelerator, the engine is revving up when the clutch engages causing the wheel spin and jerky launch.

I tend to watch for the yellow light, and try to time taking my foot off the brake a second or two before the light changes green. This allows the clutch to be fully engaged before I accelerate. This doesn't work so well on hills.

Some use the handbrake to hold the car when looking for a quick launch.

You can still chirp the tires on hard acceleration before the traction control kicks in, but you can smooth out the launch as you become familiar with the DSG.

Kevin


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## scottag (Aug 26, 2011)

Great tips! Thanks!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

congrats man. loving the new eos.


----------



## VW 91 GTI (Oct 2, 2001)

*Congrats!*

Welcome to the VW world in Columbus, Ohio. My girlfriend drives a white Eos, her car is stock except for tinted windows and the "Eos" & "2.0T" badges removed from the trunk. Wave if you see her driving around!

I drive a silver 2.0T Jetta feel free to wave if you see me too (even though you posted a "yuck" comment about Jetta owners ). 

Have fun with the new car!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

*FV-QR*

Good stuff. :beer:


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

Post more pics - especially of the interior. Thanks.


----------

